# Welche hose Für herbst und winter?



## XCosser (11. August 2010)

Hey Leute ich bin auf der suche nach einer Bikehose für die kältere Jahreszeit also herbst (12-8C) und Winter bis (-5C) so ca. 
zurzeit fahr ich meine iXS DH -Elite Shorts, sollte auch was in dem stiel bleiben!
hoffe ihr könnt mir paar gute Empfehlungen geben!
MFG Crosser


----------



## Schnuffi78 (11. August 2010)

Es gibt keine Hose, die den Temperaturbereich -5 bis +12 abdeckt. Hier hilft nur das Zwiebelprinzip. Bei Temeraturen unter -10 Grad bevorzuge ich eine Schicht mit Windstopper-Material. Das reicht dann für Touren <3h aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (11. August 2010)

naja ich dachte auch in erster Linie an eine lange Hose die bequem ist! was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## Kettenglied (11. August 2010)

Engelbert Strauss. Sind zwar Arbeitsklamotten aber wirklich super zum Biken geeignet. Super bequem. Teilweise auch atmungsaktiv und wasserdicht.

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de

Es gibt hier auch irgendwo einen Thread zu diesen Hosen.

Ab Seite 10 -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351568&highlight=Strauss


----------



## XCosser (11. August 2010)

jo das klingt ja schon mal geil, die Strauss Hosen sehen gut aus sind Günstig und sicher stabil! danke für den Tipp werd mir mal eine zulegen!


----------



## Schnuffi78 (11. August 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Engelbert Strauss. Sind zwar Arbeitsklamotten aber wirklich super zum Biken geeignet. Super bequem. Teilweise auch atmungsaktiv und wasserdicht.
> 
> http://www.engelbert-strauss.de
> 
> ...


 

Eine Bauarbeiterhose zum Biken? Die Idee gefällt mir! Scheizz auf Gore! 

Wenn ihr jetzt noch einen als Inidaner, Cowboy etc. findet, dann könnt ihr ein Racing-Team gründen....


----------



## ollibolli (11. August 2010)

Habe mir gerade die Hosen vom Engelbert angeschaut - da muss ich wohl nen Grosseinkauf machen 

Da finde ich ja Klamotten zum Biken, Privat und für die Arbeit 

Das wird wieder teuer werden 


Gruss Olli


----------



## Kettenglied (11. August 2010)

Die Hosen sind echt geil. Haben haufenweise Taschen, einen Gummibelt im Hosenbund und sind wirklich sehr robust.

Die Zahlungsbedingungen sind top. Auch Neukunden haben 30 Tage Zeit zum Blechen. Auf die Größentabelle kann man sich ebenfalls verlassen.


----------



## NobbyNico (12. August 2010)

So eine gelbe Latzhose kommt immer gut auf dem Trail...


----------



## MEGATEC (12. August 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Eine Bauarbeiterhose zum Biken? Die Idee gefällt mir! Scheizz auf Gore!
> 
> Wenn ihr jetzt noch einen als Inidaner, Cowboy etc. findet, dann könnt ihr ein Racing-Team gründen....



Wer keine Ahnung hat, sollte einfach mal ruhig sein....


Nur zur Info :
Nicht wenige aus dem Forum haben sich die ENGELBERT Hosen zugelegt, auch meinereiner - siehe auch die durchweg positiven Erfahrungsberichte von begeisterten Nutzern in dem geposteten Link.

Und nachdem ich vorher schon die GORE Alp-X für 190,- , eine ASSOS winter.LI für 250,- und ein BIEMME Windstopper Thermo für 130,- hatte, kann ich eindeutig sagen das die ENGELBERT Hose für 80,- Euro bislang das beste Preis / Leistungs Verhältniss hat - das konnte noch keine andere *Bike*hose überbieten


----------



## Black_Label (12. August 2010)

hab mir jedes jahr bei  e.s meine Winterbekleidung für die Arbeit (Gärtner/Stadtbildpflege) zugelegt... und nich einmal gefroren! Es war eher etwas zu warm....

für die FR/DH´ler kann ich die XPharao P1 https://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/px-1-cross-hose-grau-xl.html von Polo + Head Funktionsunterwäsche von Engelbert Strauss http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/bilderpool/activeTrade/images/products/341056_00_s.jpg empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westerwaldracer (12. August 2010)

Habe auch div. strauss-klamotten - die von euch beschriebene ziehe ich sogar zum snowboarden an - es gibt nichts besseres!!! habe letzte woche einen newsletter von denen bekommen - die haben jetzt auch midlayer u. unterwäsche von polartec. die unterwäsche habe ich zurückgeschickt(viel zu warm) der trojer ist einfach geil!


----------



## Schnuffi78 (12. August 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Nur zur Info :
> Nicht wenige aus dem Forum haben sich die ENGELBERT Hosen zugelegt, auch meinereiner


 
Na toll. Und wenn die anderen im Bademantel zum Biken gehen, dann machst du das auch, ja?!


----------



## Kettenglied (12. August 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Na toll. Und wenn die anderen im Bademantel zum Biken gehen, dann machst du das auch, ja?!


----------

